Ask HN: Are you still using a feed reader? - lackita
======
digital_voodoo
Yes. Inoreader. Tried Feedly, but at that time Inoreader seemed to have most
of the features I needed + it was really multi-platforms.

I wanted to self-host, but the time committment required for maintenance (not
of the service, but with other services already running on the VPS) made me
choose Inoreader.

Every now and then I look around to see if there's a new player in the feed
reading game, but often stick with Ino.

~~~
lackita
Interesting. Are you looking around just to see what's out there, or are there
things you don't like about Inoreader?

------
tushartyagi
Yes. Self hosting tt-rss[1] and using it for close to an year now. No problem
what so ever; It's so low maintenance that I would've quite possibly forgotten
about it if I wasn't reading the feeds everyday. Before this I was using
elfeed[2] which is a great piece of software, but I read things across various
devices and elfeed had some issues with that (after all it's supposed to run
inside emacs).

For podcasts (since these are also technically feeds) I use AntennaPod[3] on
my Android phone, but don't use it too often because of all the time
commitment required with podcasts.

[1]: [https://tt-rss.org/](https://tt-rss.org/) [2]:
[https://github.com/skeeto/elfeed](https://github.com/skeeto/elfeed) [3]:
[https://antennapod.org/](https://antennapod.org/)

~~~
lackita
That's cool. Why did you decide to use something self-hosted instead of a
service like feedly?

~~~
tushartyagi
I think it's mostly about drinking too much Kool-Aid of owning my data.

But probably because ttrss's pretty nice with quite a few plugins, so I can
mold it based on what interests me. For example, I am also self hosting
wallabag, and there's a single key shortcut to export the stuff from ttrss
over to wallabag. Then there's a plugin to pull the data from the source
websites and change it using XPaths. I use that to pull down the entire
content instead of a single paragraph summaries, and to pull down the actual
comics that I'm reading instead of the descriptions that are being sent to the
readers. (As an aside, I donate/fund the makers in whatever capacity I have so
that it compensates with me not getting their ads).

Did you know that even Youtube, HN & Reddit host their updates via RSS feeds?
I have Youtube feeds for some of the channels that I find interesting, so that
I can watch the stuff whenever it becomes available. For some low volume
subreddits, you can use that as well.

With elfeed running in Emacs, I had bound a single key to download the youtube
video via youtube-dl into my archive folder. I miss that stuff with ttrss, but
I guess there would be some plugin somewhere to do that.

~~~
lackita
Oh, awesome, I didn't realize youtube still let you subscribe to an rss feed.

When I've self-hosted I've found I occasionally have to do maintenance that I
find annoying. Most recently, I had a nextcloud server I needed to move to a
bigger hard drive, which was a huge pain.

Have you just not run into those kinds of hurdles, or is it worth it to own
your own data?

------
tomjen3
Yes. I normally don't access hn any other way. A feed reader is still the best
way to handle information

~~~
lackita
I was subscribed to HN for a while, but found it was a bit overwhelming. Do
you just make a point to spend some time on it, or do you have a way of
cutting through the noise?

------
hopesthoughts
Yep, I just figured out Feedbin after all these years lol. I was using
something different before that.

~~~
lackita
What do you like about Feedbin? I've never heard of that one.

~~~
hopesthoughts
I mostly like that it meets my design criterias for a web-based RSS reader.
Other than that, the fact that it will let you subscribe to newsletters, and
make a feed for each of them, is a cool feature.

------
anthony_gl
I personally never used RSS and I think mostly because I always use Twitter.

~~~
lackita
Huh, I think I'd feel like I'm missing out on too much that way. How do you
handle that blog from a random friend who never got around to creating a
Twitter account? I wish I could say that's a hypothetical in my case :-)

------
catacombs
Yes. I use newsboat.

~~~
lackita
What do you like about newsboat? This is another one I haven't heard of.

